# Bridge port style mill handle



## churchjw (Oct 31, 2011)

My Wholesale tools mill came with a hard to use quill handle.  So I wanted to retrofit a bridge port style handle to it.  This was not my idea a guy on another forum posted this idea.  



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The quill feed shaft on the mill.




	

		
			
		

		
	
  Here is the handle I used.  I ordered it from http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...eed+Handle+(WT)&update_continue_shopping=true I did replace the ball on the end.




	

		
			
		

		
	
  Here you can see the pin and it retracted when you push the handle away from the machine. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
  This is the adapter to fit the shaft to the handle. The holes are for the pin to lock into.  The grove is for the set screw on the handle to keep the handle from sliding off the end of the shaft.




	

		
			
		

		
	
  This shows the clamp that holds it onto the quill feed shaft.  Ed said this is called a split cotter clamp or some version of it.  You really have to ape arm it to make it slip.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The adapter on the mill.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The handle on the adapter.  

I never realized how nice these types handle are on a bridge port until I got this mill and it didn't have one.  

Jeff


----------



## Kevin45 (Jan 28, 2012)

Churchjw....to add to what you did, I made a hub like that for an Alliant I run at work. But where you have your handle, I made another hub that went over the first hub and made a spider handle. A spider handle is the handle that has three handles in it. Once you use a spider handle, you won't go back to a single handle setup.

But anyways, the hub that I made is almost identical to yours :biggrin:


----------



## churchjw (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Kevin45

Post some pictures of the one you made if you can.  Would love to see your version.

Jeff


----------



## Kevin45 (Jan 29, 2012)

Churchjw.......I would, but it's on my mill at work, and I am off on medical at the moment. I'm not sure when I will be going back. It looks like this though mounted on the hub that you made.


----------

